# 2 military facilities attacked in Tennessee



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So many questions, too many theories running through my pea brain.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yep. Just waiting for more information right now. Roads are finally opening back up. We live in interesting times.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I heard this on the radio but no real details.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Slippy,but like the others,waiting for more details to come out.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Think they'll end up calling this workplace violence like Ft Hood shooter?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The Associated Press has also reported that Barack Obama was lining up a putt on the 18th hole at the golf course, and he became angry about being interrupted with the news of the shootings.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

4 Marines confirmed killed. To bad they don't trust our military to carry guns in America, they would of had a fighting chance at least! I wonder if this is another case of work place violence?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes the story says it was investigated as domestic terrorism. But at two separate locations, lone wolfs don't do that. Isis!?!?


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

James m said:


> Yes the story says it was investigated as domestic terrorism. But at two separate locations, lone wolfs don't do that. Isis!?!?


Hey leave me out of the discussion.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

ekim said:


> 4 Marines confirmed killed. To bad they don't trust our military to carry guns in America, they would of had a fighting chance at least! I wonder if this is another case of work place violence?


I agree, I think somebody would be a lot less likely to waltz into a room with 4 ARMED Marines inside.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

The pictures show a "No weapons allowed" sign on the door of the Recruiting Center. Surely that should have stopped this senseless shooting right?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

In a gun free zone no less. 
Who ever came up with this gun free zone thing is truly an idiot!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's been reported the guys name was Muhammad yousef and I lost the last name.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ekim said:


> To bad they don't trust our military to carry guns in America, they would of had a fighting chance at least!


That's one policy that needs to change, TODAY. Our service people deserve the right to defend themselves.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> It's been reported the guys name was Muhammad yousef and I lost the last name.


Jamesm, you are correct, his name is Muhammad Youssef Abdulazeez.

Chattanooga shooting: Five dead in attacks at Tennessee military facilities - CBS News


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In today's political climate, today's world, they don't have a guard posted with a weapon? You would think Oblunder was running this ............wait a minute.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You're going to see more and more of these types of attacks. More frequently, weekly or even daily.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

James m said:


> You're going to see more and more of these types of attacks. More frequently, weekly or even daily.


We SERIOUSLY need to allow our troops to carry their sidearms at least. TODAY. NOW.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We need to do something.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

We need to pass some "Common Sense" gun laws so something like this never happens again.....Oh Yeah...Right...this was tried before with no success! Muhammad Youssef Abdulazeez (there's a mouthful!) knew that the soldiers were in a "Gun-Free Zone" and could fire away. I agree that our military should be armed 24/7. The Police are...why not our servicemen?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

James m said:


> We need to do something.


A good start would be to get that anti American mooslim out of our WH and elect some congress people that care about America and Americans instead of just their own pocket books! Then seal the borders and allow all Americans that want to carry /own guns to protect themselves to do so, with out all the BS fees and stupid gun laws.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Holy crud, just found out that ISIS sob live way to close to me. Time to move to the country.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This guy was a coward, plain and simple. And his god is a coward, a god that sanctions killing unarmed men and then calls it holy and honorable. Cowards one and all!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, just Muslimes at work--


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

The cowards are here and this will continue this is just the beginning. Just goes to show you we free their country and they kill our soldiers. Remember what desert storm was about! Glad his parents raised him to appreciate the United States. Like Ive always said never trust a Muslim! Just my humble opinion and what Ive lived by through two wars.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, and he had an "automatic weapon"


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

tango said:


> Yeah, and he had an "automatic weapon"


The sad thing is most of us here have the fire power to stop an attack like if it happened on our property but a military base in the US was defenseless. I was also alittle taken back on how at ease and oh well attitude our commander in chief seemed to have. Was kinda shocked he didn't start his anti gun shit again.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Guns don't kill people.... Muzzies Kill people!
Is it time to play Cowboys and Muslims yet?
Forget jihad how bout we declare Crusades


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Soft talk?
Arming their enemy?
Financial assistance?
Open arms?
non discrimination?
religious freedom and integration?
Peace talks?
Treaties?
Trade deals?
assimilation of a muslim for president

None of these items of my incomplete list has worked to passify the Islamic fanatics.

We are going to have to kill them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sense when does Obama care about a few dead Marines? He is likely having a beer and snort of coke in honor of his ISIS partners victory.


----------



## spartacuspatriot (Jul 5, 2015)

Does anyone know where the stand off was between cops and muzzie?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

What? Why can't active military carry a weapon? That is absurd! With the way things are now that is tantamount to putting a bulls eye on all active military personnel. Aren't they supposed to be trained on the proper way to handle a weapon? Who came up with this asinine rule? Can't they get a concealed carry permit, they are citizens of the USA.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While this may appear to be madness this Muslim was smart enough to attack in a gun free zone. More evidence that government is the bigger problem.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Most may take this wrong but you have to give credit where it's due. We don't like what these nut jobs do, but they have their reasons(if we agree or like them or not) and they act on them and most even die for their cause. We here in America myself included talk about all the bad crap that happens but what do we as a people really do about it. Piss and moan and let the government run slip shod over us and let illegals enter the country at will, law breakers live very well in prison with more perks than many have at no cost to them, convicted killers live for 20/30 years on death row on the tax payers dime, none working people live better off than many working tax paying people, watch as all our morals are write up as illegal by the government. We the people are lied to every day, fed more BS by a government that steals and kills more people than than most criminals do in 5 years, but still they are re elected and we sit back and just complain. Those that go out and actually do something get something for it, look at welfare, obamacare, food stamps. Look how wages have gone up for entery level jobs. How much has everyone's wages gone up in comparison. Young kids go to college and now the government is trying to make it legal so they don't even have to pay for it. The government knows what every American citizen seems to be doing on line, what they say on their phones, but can't catch the bad guys. But after the holidays they feds said they prevented how many so called attacks, BS. We can no longer blame the government nor the other guy, it our fault, we allow this to happen / continue by sitting back and waiting for that white knight I guess, while the black knight kicks our butt.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> While this may appear to be madness this Muslim was smart enough to attack in a gun free zone. More evidence that government is the bigger problem.


But at both places he stayed out of the actual gun free zone, he just shot into it. just sayin...


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Just one more POS. This one happens to be a Muslim however there are too many whack jobs walking among us for my comfort. Schools, College campuses, library's, shopping malls, police stations now recruiting centers......

Where do you feel your family members can go and be safe today? School, shopping, the library? We can't live our lives in fear however it seems that these types of acts just become more like an everyday activity.

Don't kill these POS's at the scene, drag out the torture. Drag them down a gravel road, use them for chum while shark fishing then take them back to town square and hang em slowly. We need to find a better way to deter these POS's. Don't give them the option of suicide by cop. Shoot to wound and start the deterrent.

BTW, I'm all for equal opportunity. I don't care what color, religion or country. Payback is payback.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

spartacuspatriot said:


> Does anyone know where the stand off was between cops and muzzie?


US Naval Reserve
4051 Amnicola Hwy

http://www.chattanoogan.com/2015/7/16/304340/FBI-Has-No-Motive-For-Hixson-Man-Who.aspx


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

1895gunner said:


> Don't kill these POS's at the scene, drag out the torture. Drag them down a gravel road, use them for chum while shark fishing then take them back to town square and hang em slowly. We need to find a better way to deter these POS's. Don't give them the option of suicide by cop. Shoot to wound and start the deterrent.
> 
> BTW, I'm all for equal opportunity. I don't care what color, religion or country. Payback is payback.


Sharks don't eat shit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've scoured the news as well as the morning shows on TV this morning and have yet to find one article or one news video where the muslime community in the US has come out against the vile islamist shooter in Chattanooga. The term that most of the "journalists" and talking heads continue to (mis) use is "radical islamist terrorists". When will they realize that islam is a socio-political ideology of world domination made up of two distinct groups. One wants to convert you, the other wants to kill you. Those that want to convert you are willing to fund those who want to kill you.

1895gunner is on to something;

If there are more than one terrorists, kill all but one and the one that is kept alive cut off their extremities; arms, legs, testes, penis and send them back to ISIS.



1895gunner said:


> Just one more POS. This one happens to be a Muslim however there are too many whack jobs walking among us for my comfort. Schools, College campuses, library's, shopping malls, police stations now recruiting centers......
> 
> Where do you feel your family members can go and be safe today? School, shopping, the library? We can't live our lives in fear however it seems that these types of acts just become more like an everyday activity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Auntie said:


> What? Why can't active military carry a weapon? That is absurd! With the way things are now that is tantamount to putting a bulls eye on all active military personnel. Aren't they supposed to be trained on the proper way to handle a weapon? Who came up with this asinine rule? Can't they get a concealed carry permit, they are citizens of the USA.


Ask Bill Clinton. He apparently doesn't trust us to carry on post, unless it's a duty weapon. No CHL on post, in uniform, or while performing military duties. If you have a weapon, and don't live on post, you must declare it at the gate, be escorted to the MP arms room, and turn it in for the duration of your visit. Then repeat in reverse to leave. Oh, the armorer left for the day? Guess you have to go without until tomorrow, or Monday, if it's Friday. If you do live on post, it has to be registered with the provost Marshall, and may be stored with weapon, magazine, and ammunition all separate, in containers all out of arm's reach (ie. In the trunk or you are gonna get screwed) and may be taken directly from the gate to your home, or home to the gate.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It may have been proposed under the GHW Bush Adminstration but I may be wrong.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Ask Bill Clinton. He apparently doesn't trust us to carry on post, unless it's a duty weapon. No CHL on post, in uniform, or while performing military duties. If you have a weapon, and don't live on post, you must declare it at the gate, be escorted to the MP arms room, and turn it in for the duration of your visit. Then repeat in reverse to leave. Oh, the armorer left for the day? Guess you have to go without until tomorrow, or Monday, if it's Friday. If you do live on post, it has to be registered with the provost Marshall, and may be stored with weapon, magazine, and ammunition all separate, in containers all out of arm's reach (ie. In the trunk or you are gonna get screwed) and may be taken directly from the gate to your home, or home to the gate.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I found this on the DOD regarding firearms and DOD personnel

http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a272176.pdf


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Auntie said:


> What? Why can't active military carry a weapon? That is absurd! With the way things are now that is tantamount to putting a bulls eye on all active military personnel. Aren't they supposed to be trained on the proper way to handle a weapon? Who came up with this asinine rule? Can't they get a concealed carry permit, they are citizens of the USA.


even with a carry permit they wouldn't be allowed to have the weapon on the government property due to federal laws unless authorized,


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The problem is not who or when a policy was put in place. You never could carry around a fire arm on post. Heck even duty weapons were not loaded until at a range.
Times have changed , we live under a threat 24/7 from Muslims. Not tin hat stuff it keeps happening. 
Obama with the stroke of a pen, a few words uttered could fix this. He will not. He will do nothing to protect American Military or citizens from Muslims.
I have said it before and will repeat it all Muslims are either Terrorist or supporters of them .


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have read that ISIS has claimed responsibility. Let's take them at their word and anoint them....with napalm.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meanwhile, the so called journalists continue to avoid the truth of why this loser committed Jihad;

Mitchell Fishes for Better Angle on Chattanooga Terrorist | Washington Free Beacon

Just like they did with the Boston Marathon jihadists;

CNN Anchor: Chattanooga Shooter Reminds Me Of Tsarnaev, Both Were ?Good-Looking? and ?Popular? | Washington Free Beacon

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

But Slippy, no President wants in their legacy to have a "jihadist" commit terrorism on their watch. So we'll just call it workplace violence. It feels so much better.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You know. It makes no sense. Our military can't have weapons on base or with them at all time for that matter. Perhaps the most qualified, besides police, to have and carry weapons in our society. It needs to change. We should be trusting our military, that protect us, to at least carry self protection. I get that pr dictates a non military state and all. But times have changed. I saw a clip of oblunder when asked questions about the killings. He was sitting down, answering questions as if he was sitting at the kitchen table. Absolutely no respect. Unless I have missed it has made no formal statement in front of the press or to the nation. He is a traitor of the highest order and deserves his place in history as the worst president in history and possibly the man who brought the end to the american way of life. I am so f------ mad! Ahhhhhhgggggg


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> You know. It makes no sense. Our military can't have weapons on base or with them at all time for that matter. Perhaps the most qualified, besides police, to have and carry weapons in our society. It needs to change. We should be trusting our military, that protect us, to at least carry self protection. I get that pr dictates a non military state and all. But times have changed. I saw a clip of oblunder when asked questions about the killings. He was sitting down, answering questions as if he was sitting at the kitchen table. Absolutely no respect. Unless I have missed it has made no formal statement in front of the press or to the nation. He is a traitor of the highest order and deserves his place in history as the worst president in history and possibly the man who brought the end to the american way of life. I am so f------ mad! Ahhhhhhgggggg


That thing you are talking about may be the "leader" of this country but his heart is still pure mooslim and for those mooslim countries.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

The nation will not let us carry weapons on base.... besides according to the news now this is still not linked to terrorism; but is a gun control issue... obviously, right? (sarcasm). 

From the AFP: "Some of the weapons were purchased legally and some may not have been."

"Some may not have been".... Good job media.. jump to conclusions. But do not target the REAL issue here....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> The nation will not let us carry weapons on base.... besides according to the news now this is still not linked to terrorism; but is a gun control issue... obviously, right? (sarcasm).
> 
> From the AFP: "Some of the weapons were purchased legally and some may not have been."
> 
> "Some may not have been".... Good job media.. jump to conclusions. But do not target the REAL issue here....


I had to fix this line for you- "besides according to the crap pawned off as news now this is still not linked to terrorism".

The left is spewing any and all mouth diarrhea about this just like they are claiming the woman killed in SF by the illegal is about gun control and not about sanctuary cities.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course Obama had to make sure he let his Muslim brothers know where he stood before dealing with the dead Marines 
White House sent out 'happy Ramadan' statement before commenting on Chattanooga attack

» Obama Honors Islam Before Dead Marines Killed by Islamic Terrorist; Americans Furious Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The FBI , the ones that did not show up until 4 were dead and 1 dyeing. The ones they have said the killer was a normal teenager funny he is 24. They have a plan to stop the Muslim ISIS killers. Social media yep that is the plan. man that should just stop them in their tracks. This killer left a trail and his father had been on the watch list. But it was not PC to keep track of them so they were ignored.
Chattanooga shootings: America, let's use social media to stop terrorist attacks | Fox News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Of course Obama had to make sure he let his Muslim brothers know where he stood before dealing with the dead Marines
> White House sent out 'happy Ramadan' statement before commenting on Chattanooga attack
> 
> » Obama Honors Islam Before Dead Marines Killed by Islamic Terrorist; Americans Furious Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


Disgusting Disgusting!

I just saw that the Empire State Building was lit up last night as a tribute to Ramadan. I'm not giving up the fight so don'ttake this wrong...But we have lost. It is only time before this nation is france. 
Empire State Building turns green for Eid | The Times of Israel


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just saw that the sailor who was critically wounded just set sail on eternal patrol. Fair winds and following seas shipmate.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I just saw that the sailor who was critically wounded just set sail on eternal patrol. Fair winds and following seas shipmate.


May he Rest in Peace with his fellow mates. God Bless them all.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The POTUS does not have a clue, of who he is ticking off, Or maybe he does and things are playing out just like he planned.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> The POTUS does not have a clue, of who he is ticking off, Or maybe he does and things are playing out just like he planned.


More and more think like him than you and I.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It was just a case of depression. Now we know drop it all over. We need to work on better mental healthcare.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Here in Virginia, we now have armed civilians guarding some of the recruiting centers. Maybe the soldiers aren't allowed to carry guns, but we, the people, are. Oh hell yes!









Photo Source: unclesamsmisguidedchildren.com/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I do not know what to think of this; 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ip-wells-frantic-final-text-article-1.2295452

Seriously, if this is true I don't know how many levels of WRONG that is? A Marine, unable to defend himself, texts his girlfriend to tell her that they were under attack by an active shooter?

Good Lord, we are doomed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Here in Virginia, we now have armed civilians guarding some of the recruiting centers. Maybe the soldiers aren't allowed to carry guns, but we, the people, are. Oh hell yes!
> 
> View attachment 12110
> 
> ...


Aa a symbol that is great. Tactically, pretty stupid being out in the open like that.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

(Click picture to enlarge)


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Aa a symbol that is great. Tactically, pretty stupid being out in the open like that.


Much better to deter a shooter than to be hidden and run in once the shooting starts. Project enough force and you don't have to fight. But yeah, this is mostly symbolic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

salt-n-pepper said:


> (click picture to enlarge)
> 
> View attachment 12115


*yes!!!!*


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Now we need civilians to protect us from our government and it seems like we are left with little else to rely on.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Found this online. Credit to who write it.



How every single Marine feels right now:

Congratulations, ISIS.

You wanted attention, and yesterday, you got it. Only, you chose the wrong people to seek that attention from.

You did not get the attention of our weak President. He tweeted his support for your medieval holiday following your cowardly attack. You did not get the attention of our useless and corrupt Congress. They were too busy lining their pockets.

When you attacked those four Marines, you got the attention of every one of our 186,800 active duty Marines, along with every Marine who ever served.

You just stirred up hate, discontent, and malice within a group of people who relish the idea of engaging the enemy.

There is something you obviously don't yet know about Marines...

The brotherhood we share is stronger than the challenges we face, the weapons we master, or the enemies we destroy.

You will learn that soon though.

You attacked a group of men who bond over the smell of gunpowder and misery—and enjoy it. You didn't attack America's leaders, you attacked America's Marines, and that is a battle you are not prepared for.

You see, we won't play by the rules you're accustomed to seeing. When you play in our backyard, we don't have to answer to any chain of command. We will not follow ridiculous ROEs crafted by a spineless bureaucrat to appease some goat herding tribal leader. And we won't be wearing uniforms so that you can easily ambush us.

Nope. None of that shit.

When you think you're walking into a target-rich environment, you're really walking into an ambush.

That pudgy, middle-aged guy wearing khakis in the mall, who unbeknownst to you, is a former 0311 and armed, will dump your sorry ass before you have a chance to scream "allah snackbar." And that soccer mom pushing a stroller, she's got a Glock and will happily leave you gasping in a pool of your own blood before she lets you hurt her children.

We are here and we still have the training and experience to wage war, whether here or abroad. And wage war we will. Every one of us are willing to fight and die to protect our Marine Corps brothers and sisters, our families and friends, and our way of life.

And we will win, because while you fight to destroy what you hate, we fight to protect what we love.

Semper Fi!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tonight's local news reported armed civilians hanging around outside recruitment stations to protect them. The one in my area was former NYPD.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Earlier this evening, I saw a number of news networks attempt to paint the murderous islamist as anything but what he is. They (CNN, MSNBC, Fox News, NBC, ABC and CBS) report the following excuses;

Muhhamad was depressed
He was addicted to pot and prescription drugs
He was addicted to alcohol
He had a weak mind and was easily persuaded by others
He was bankrupt 
He was bi-polar
He was just an American kid who was confused
They cited the killers family saying he was a good boy but confused
One network showed an interview with his friend who denied all associations with islam

I'm amazed at how hard the liberal media tries to protect islamist murderers.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

James m said:


> Found this online. Credit to who write it.
> 
> How every single Marine feels right now:
> 
> ...


God, I hope and pray this pans out as written. Kick some mooslim butt big time, then go after the mooslim in our WH. mooslim obama, try going to the middle eat and make fundamental changes there, where it's needed, not in America.


----------

